# Costco beef round tip?



## mummel (May 28, 2015)

Doing more research on the Costco meats.  Do you guys know what part this is?  Any good for smoking?  It weighed 13lbs at $4 / lb.  Was round shaped chunk of red meat.  It looked delicious.  Found this pic.  Any ideas?













Pepper+Steak+6-3-2012+Start+in+Package.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 28, 2015


----------



## mummel (May 28, 2015)

Found this!













Beef.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 28, 2015


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2015)

Comes from the area of the pointer is in of Mummel's q-view .


----------



## mummel (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump!  Has anyone done this piece before.  Whats the best method?  Do you slice it like roast beef?


----------



## jbills5 (Jun 15, 2015)

mummel said:


> Bump!  Has anyone done this piece before.  Whats the best method?  Do you slice it like roast beef?


Yes, cook to med rare and slice thing for pit beef sandwiches.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep.  It's a whole Sirloin Tip which comes from the round primal.   As Jbills said, smoke low and slow to mid rare, about 135 degrees and slice thinly for sandwiches.  You can also slice a bit thicker and serve as roast beef like you would get at a carving station.

Alternatively, you could section it out and make two rolled Tip roasts and cut the remainder into some breakfast steaks.



There's a couple of reasons for going through the extra work.  As explained in the video, there's some parts of the tip that's best to remove before cooking.  Gristle, silver skin, glands, etc.   

Secondly, the whole tip is made up of several muscles, each with a different grain.   If you cook whole and just start slicing, part of what you cut will be against the grain but other parts will be with the grain.  If you break it down into individual roasts, you can slice all of it against the grain, making it all more tender.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2015)

We do one a month for sandwiches. As mentioned low and slow to get a good smoke on it. I prefer to use a mix of cherry and pecan. I run the smoker around 180, and take the roast to 135. If you plan on having some right away make sure to still foil and rest for 30-45 minutes before slicing. This is also a good opportunity to make Chef JJ's smokey Au Jus and have French dip sandwees!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

I found these again for $3.50 / lb.  I got to try one sometime.  Need more smokes under my belt though.


----------



## mummel (Jun 26, 2015)

If I had a meat slicer, is this the right type of meat to cut up into steaks?  Isnt this london broil?


----------

